# please fix the link for GBAATM



## Combusto82 (Apr 17, 2019)

in the Download section here 

the link is broken because FileTrip closed down on March 31


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 17, 2019)

Combusto82 said:


> in the Download section here
> 
> the link is broken because FileTrip closed down on March 31


I'm pretty sure the site owners know FileTrip closed down due to the fact they were the ones that owned FileTrip lol.


----------



## Minox (Apr 17, 2019)

Files should indeed be possible to download directly from GBAtemp and not via Filetrip which no longer exists so this is clearly a bug.


----------



## dahacker2019 (Apr 17, 2019)

What did even gbaatm do useful?


----------

